# Galveston Surf *live pic*



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

Surf looks awesome this morning on the island. Gotta work this morning. But will be out later. Hope you guys fishin tear em up!!!


----------



## nealwing (Feb 15, 2010)

Thx for posting. Was gonna head down but got a few things to take care of today in Houston. Heading down tomorrow for the week. Keeping fingers crossed on the weather. 


Neal
Houston, TX


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm on m way down to Galveston next weekend, it better be lookin like that next Monday, cuz I'm wanting to tear some trout up!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great day on the beach front!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Law Dog, I heard the seaweed was bad. Is it?


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

That makes me ill lol ! Rough all weekend and smooth on Monday you got to love it !!!


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Fantastic... outlook looks like we'll have a good tourney this weekend


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Can anyone post the link or forward the runs to the RMH surf fishing tournament. I looked on face book and could not find it.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Sharkhunter said:


> Can anyone post the link or forward the runs to the RMH surf fishing tournament. I looked on face book and could not find it.


https://m.facebook.com/events/399256273506961?aref=2&ref=bookmark&__user=1346020969


----------



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

Just stopped on the beach front for an hour during my break. My buddy had a nice stringer of trout and a nice red about 26". The Trout are Here!!


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

islandboi409aTm said:


> Just stopped on the beach front for an hour during my break. My buddy had a nice stringer of trout and a nice red about 26". The Trout are Here!!


I think I'm going to be sick !!! I hate work now !!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

The week overall looks to be pretty good.


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

I am puzzled why that surf looks so much better than surfside this morning. We caught fish on an early surf wade, but it was a lot choppier than this pic!


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

we shark fished last night, no results but there was alot of action with the birds and there were tons of mullet in the first gut all night. Not to mention the dolphin hanging out around our bait...


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

They are there but at 6:00 am at Jamaica the waves were bigger than advertised. Check the playing hooky thread for complete details.


----------



## CatfishStalker (May 10, 2011)

Shaping up nicely for the RMH


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Nice HC did they all bit live shrimp ?


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice catchin. There isn't many more things I love than wade fishing the surf at sunup.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Sharkhunter, Croaker hatters gonna hate, but they put meat on the table.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

HC said:


> Sharkhunter, Croaker hatters gonna hate, but they put meat on the table.


You free spooling them with a egg weight on the bottom ?


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

You know if the sea isle marina has croaker?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Sharkhunter said:


> You free spooling them with a egg weight on the bottom ?


No free spooling. I set up with a Carolina rig and small egg sinker. I point my rod to the sky and when I feel a bump I slowly drop the rod to where the tip is touching the water. If I still feel the fish I set the hook. Many was to fish Croaker but I have had luck this way.


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

Went to Surfside at 7 this am. Fished with Mir o gold spoon and free line live shrimps. One good top water hit nothing else. Not to say the fish weren't there tho. Saw guys there catching trout. One with live shrimp under popper the other rolled in at 10:30 caught 3 on live croaker. I will b there again this weekend and will b going with live shrimp or any other suggestions. Water didn't look like that pic it was green but 3fts on second bar


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

HC you make me sick


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

smgregorek said:


> HC you make me sick


x2


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

smgregorek said:


> HC you make me sick


I am here to help.

I got the bug so bad right now I believe I am going to use some vacation days Wed. and Thur. in an attempt to repeat today's action.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

HC said:


> No free spooling. I set up with a Carolina rig and small egg sinker. I point my rod to the sky and when I feel a bump I slowly drop the rod to where the tip is touching the water. If I still feel the fish I set the hook. Many was to fish Croaker but I have had luck this way.


That's a real good way obviously. If I have really large croaker I might let them take it 20 ft or so.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

These were on the small side. We would have likely had more fish but my son was a little too quick on the hook set and they spit it out. Then he would reel instead of setting the hook and they would spit the circle hook out. Still a very good day.


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

What do you guys think of live mullet? Also where do u hook bait fish ?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

smgregorek said:


> What do you guys think of live mullet? Also where do u hook bait fish ?


Finger mullet are good. Sometimes I use a popping cork sometimes on the bottom. Just depends on what I am seeing and which one produces. I hook the finger mullet just behind the bottom lip and up thru the back of top lip under a popping cork or just behind the bottom rear fin. Same on the bottom.

Croaker I hook just above the bottom dorsal fin always on the bottom Carolina Rig. I have found if you free line them the gulls will swoop down and grab them before they get down. If they don't fly off with them the pretty much kill them.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I knew a guy that uses only live mullet. He had very good luck with them.


----------

